# The lost child



## Kat (Feb 4, 2006)

deleted


----------



## wshaw (May 13, 2006)

A beautiful piece of writing... amazing nobody commented.


----------



## Yuishi (May 28, 2006)

:-({|= 

This story gives me watery eyes but the PERSON HAS FAITH GO FAITH :-(


----------



## zoya_brar (May 29, 2006)

that's so beautiful... it tugged at my heart!


----------



## Cipher2 (May 30, 2006)

Yes it's possible.  The are many instances of accounts of reincarnation.  There is a belief in some religion(s) in India if a child is born within a certain period of a family member passing away then the child is a reincarnation of the soul of that person.  I cant remember the religion.  My memory is useless...


----------



## messianic5 (May 31, 2006)

Beautiful piece of work.


----------

